# Stoeger M3020



## campbell18 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has purchased the new 20 gauge auto (M3020) from stoeger yet and has had some field experience with it. I had my hands on one a few weeks ago at a NWTF convention and seems like a great gun to have for my wife to shoot turkeys with. Truth is, I may end up using it more for myself - Ha! I've always been a Benelli/Beretta guy and am excited Stoeger now has this automatic in a 20g at a resonable price.


----------

